
Systemd, 10 years later: a historical and technical retrospective - xwvvvvwx
https://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2020/05/02/0/index.html
======
abjKT26nO8
This was already posted 12 days go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23062072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23062072)

------
chx
The problem is the almost complete lack of documentation and all around
knowledge. They have thrown out the baby with the bathwater even when there
was no need to do so.

Example:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22systemd.timer%22](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22systemd.timer%22)
vs
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22crontab%22&](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22crontab%22&)

Or [https://www.google.com/search?q=%22systemd-
networkd%22](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22systemd-networkd%22)

All of this is fundamental stuff and decades of practice has been thrown away
and it's not clear at all whether keeping backwards compatibility would've
been so impossible.

